
Comcast turns on first gigabit cable modem in Philadelphia - rmason
http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/27/comcast-intros-first-gigabit-cable-modem/
======
eip
Sweet. Now you can hit your monthly data cap in 40 minutes.

